# Sounds of intimacy/sex



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Women...do you enjoy hearing the man make any moans or sounds during intimacy or sex? Something to let you know that he enjoys you.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I like when my man is vocal.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Of course!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

My H has always been kind of a more quiet lover. So, I tend to use other things as a barometer - love the way he clenches his hands, the way he shakes as he tries to control the pace and himself, the way he nuzzles his face into my throat and inhales...

I guess since I have someone who doesn't indulge in a lot of the 'sounds' of sex, I concentrate on the sights and the feel of it a lot more.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband is quiet.

Sometimes he talks dirty, which makes everything even more fun.


----------



## marriageinprogress (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, it adds to the intensity!!! I love knowing that he is enjoying himself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband used to be quiet then I upped my game. 

He's making noise now. 

And yes I like it.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes definitely.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, so sexy! Also love the look of bliss on his face at the end.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> Yes, so sexy! Also love the look of bliss on his face at the end.


Is that really possible..LOL


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish my wife would let me make vocal noises during sex. She hates me to be vocal.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i do it whether she likes it or not, never heard her complain


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been sexually suppressed for so long with my wife. Now I would be totally embarrassed to even breathe heavy. I'm embarrassed when we have sex because she doesn't open up at all. Now I can't stand it when it's quiet when we have sex. I have to have a fan on or the tv up. 

I would actually love it if my wife was into and very vocal with moaning and dirty talk every now and then. You can hear the dust blowing across the wall when we have sex.

Noticed I am only say sex - that because we haven't made love since probably 7 1/2 years ago.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I love the possibilities that reading on here opens up. I'm guilty of holding back making any noise, and I don't know why I did. I made some quiet sounds sometimes, but honestly, not all the noises I would have naturally made if I had just relaxed and allowed myself to. I never thought to ask my wife about this.

After reading here how many women said they liked this, I decided to ask my wife. She first said "Not fake noise," then she dropped her head, looked with her bashful but mischevious look out of the corner of her eyes at me, smiled, and nodded enthusiastically. 

Thank you, guys. Another lesson learned for me. I'll let it go for her.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

:smthumbup:

Following a session last week I told my guy how much I love to hear his noises. He has these quiet moans and way of being breathless. Drives me nuts. He knows I love his voice/accent but reading these boards has made me aware to let him know time to time what I love. I guess I figured it was a given that he knew this ....maybe I've expressed this before and can't remember, not sure. He tells me that he loves the sounds I make. Anyway, I told him that I loved hearing him and he looked a bit bashful (also drives me nuts) and kissed me. Whether he needed to hear it or not, I don't know, but I wanted him to know.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And when he says my name ......!!!


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> And when he says my name ......!!!


Wow...good to go. 

I would be very pleased if I had a wife who liked things like that.


----------



## nightshift (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh yes! Noise, noise, and more noise is much appreciated! (And a huge turn-on....)


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

shy_guy said:


> I love the possibilities that reading on here opens up. I'm guilty of holding back making any noise, and I don't know why I did. I made some quiet sounds sometimes, but honestly, not all the noises I would have naturally made if I had just relaxed and allowed myself to. I never thought to ask my wife about this.
> 
> After reading here how many women said they liked this, I decided to ask my wife. She first said "Not fake noise," then she dropped her head, looked with her bashful but mischevious look out of the corner of her eyes at me, smiled, and nodded enthusiastically.
> 
> Thank you, guys. Another lesson learned for me. I'll let it go for her.


Update on this lesson learned. I did just that - stopped holding it back and let it go naturally. The expressions on her face told the story. Yep, this was a good lesson learned. Thanks, ladies. and thank you to the OP for asking.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Noisy, wet, slippery, awkward, tangly, ..... all of it! 

I'm pretty sure the kids (20 somethings) aren't buying the "We're going up to watch a movie, good nite" anymore!!


----------



## 123Grits (Feb 6, 2012)

Love the open talk...after reading all of this, i will make sure to let my man know..can't wait to see what happens. Nothing fake but let it go natural as Shyguy said.


----------

